
Show HN: Dreno, a React framework that inherits the best from Cycle and MobX - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/dreno/blob/master/docs/why.md
======
fiatjaf
I'm working on this concept for the last two days, iterating on the API
format, discovering the best way of doing this while I rewrite a personal
project I was writing with Mobx in it.

Here are some working examples (code and live apps):
[http://rawgit.com/fiatjaf/dreno/master/examples/](http://rawgit.com/fiatjaf/dreno/master/examples/)

Here's the home page:
[https://github.com/fiatjaf/dreno](https://github.com/fiatjaf/dreno)

I desperately need some feedback.

